# Asix AX88179 USB Gigabit Ethernet axge driver & Rel 10-p9



## unAmygdala (Oct 9, 2014)

Is the ASIX AX88179 USB Gigabit Ethernet AXGE Driver supported on FreeBSD 10-RELEASE-p9 #0 Monday, September 15 2014  /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64  (ASUS Eee Box EB1033-B048E Desktop PC Intel Atom D2550)?

According to our "Supported Devices" for 'current' at https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURREN ... pport.html the Asix AX88179 is supported with the axge driver.  I purchased a U-790 USB 3.0 Gigabyte Ethernet Adapter manufactured by infoZone which is identified by Windows as using the AX88179 chipset.  I'd prefer to get this device working natively and haven't tried generating drivers with ndisgen yet.



> ASIX Electronics AX88178A/AX88179 USB Gigabit Ethernet adapters (axge(4) driver)



However, I cannot find a man page for axge on my system or on the internet.  When I do kldload if_axge, it says no file exists.

Do I need to upgrade my system to current in order to get support for AX88179 based devices?  Are there other modules that must be loaded in order to use this module?


----------



## kpa (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Asix AX88179 USB Gigabit Ethernet axge driver & Rel 10-p*

It's included in the upcoming 10.1 RELEASE:



> HISTORY
> The axge device driver first appeared in FreeBSD 10.1.


----------



## unAmygdala (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Asix AX88179 USB Gigabit Ethernet axge driver & Rel 10-p*

Yes, I noticed too that it was introduced in 10.1.  I've also noticed axege man pages are turning up in google searches.  I think I will just wait until October 29 when 10.1 Release is issued and just use freebsd-update to go from minor version 10.0 release to 10.1 to avoid rebuilding the entire system ... it's a workstation with a fully customized/configured KDE4 and rebuilding all the ports just isn't that important.



> RELEASE builds begin 	24 October 2014 	- 	10.1-RELEASE builds begin.
> RELEASE announcement 	29 October 2014 	- 	10.1-RELEASE press release.



If there's an easy way to bootstrap the 10.1 driver into 10.0, I'd do that, otherwise, I'll just wait two weeks.  Thank you for leading me in the right direction.


----------

